# 5.7.893 Ota



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I updated to the 5.7.893 using cheezcake method and i lost root and i cant reroot. Has anybody got the 5.7.893 rooted yet? Im depressed now because i lost root.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> I updated to the 5.7.893 using cheezcake method and i lost root and i cant reroot. Has anybody got the 5.7.893 rooted yet? Im depressed now because i lost root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Life's a Female Dog and then you marry one should've waited but I'm sure one of the devs will get it crackin


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v2/

from what i understand this should root it. but not really sure since im sitll on 886 and havent used this yet. soooo good luck


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

I would not be surprised if forever root is patched by that update. I am pretty sure it will be by the time the ota hits.


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

I can confirm that forever root still works with the 5.7.893 update, although it's not much help at this point.

you can try this method to get back to rooted stock:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825

If you can't boot to fastboot by holding the volume down button during power up, try holding down both volume buttons and selecting AP fastboot from the menu that pops up.

In that mode volume down scrolls the list, and volume up selects.

When you run the method from the link select that you phone is not currently bootable.

Also, make sure you phone is charged, the phone does not charge in Fastboot mode.

Good luck and standard disclaimer no one but you is responsible if something awful happens...


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

i did get this file R3l3AS3DRoot_V2_Windows and it installs back to 5.5.886 but it dont root. i tried manual rooting with adb from instructions in the forums and i tried one-click methods and still didnt work. i know you can upgrade to 5.7.893 with the forever root but if you downgrade from 5.7.893 to earlyer version youl never get root back. if somebody would release a pre rooted version with forever root of the 5.7.893 than i will have root back. i hope the devs come out with a way to get back to 4ever root because i tried all i can do.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

this is what i get when i run the program.

********************************************************************************
* *
* dhacker29 and DroidTh3ory Presents: R3L3AS3DRoot for the BIONIC *
* An easier way to regain root after updating to .893 OTA for the BIONIC *
* This script will push the stock system.img if you are bootlooped *
* and then reroot your phone using zergRush and apply 43V3R root *
* *
* A special thanks for the info and files to: *
* http://BriefMobile.com/droid-bionic-recieves-fastboot-recovery-files *
* revolutionary for zergRush https://github.com/revolutionary *
* P3Droid for the 43V3R Root method http://http://www.mydroidworld.com *
* And HUGE thanks to SoulShadow for the procedure!! *
********************************************************************************
*
* If your phone is currently unbootable (soft-bricked or bootlooping) we will
* need to push the system.img via fastboot first before rooting. If not we can
* proceed with rooting your phone
*
* Is your phone currently unbootable? (Yes or No)?
Y or N N
* OK preparing to Root and 43V3R Root your phone
*
********************************************************************************
* *
* DROID BIONIC R3L3AS3D Root and 43V3R Root *
* *
********************************************************************************
*
* and set USB Mode to Charge Only
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID BIONIC WHEN YOU ARE!
Press any key to continue . . .
"* Running zergRush exploit..."
3751 KB/s (23052 bytes in 0.006s)

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00016118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Zerglings found a way to enter ! 0x10
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x00016118
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x00016118
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x00016118
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x00016118
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x00016118
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[-] Zerglings did not leave interesting stuff
* Installing busybox, su, and SuperUser apk...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
3900 KB/s (754980 bytes in 0.189s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
/system/xbin/busybox: not found
link failed Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
* Installing 43V3R Root...
failed to copy 'mount_ext3.sh' to '/system/bin/mount_ext3.sh': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh: Read-only file system
* All done! Your phone should now be 43V3R rooted!
* Why don't you check out [R3]BLURR3D? You're ready to flash it now
********************************************************************************
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have to allow unknown sources for applications


----------



## Zonam23 (Oct 9, 2011)

Im in the same boat used r3l3ased and returned to stock but it wont root. Tried petes and nothing.... any ideas????


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

When it asks if your phone is unbootable answer y then turn your phone off and turn it back on while holding the volume down button to get to AP Fastboot.

Then plug your phone in and hit enter to continue running the program.

Flashing the system image from Fastboot should work. Although you could end up with a brick if the 886 system image isn't compatible with the 5.7.893 kernel.

I'm not even sure if the kernel changed between .893 ota updates, I don't think they did though.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

I ran into this this weekend..I did a factory reset and was able to root after.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

What its the lte number on the new ota?


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> What its the lte number on the new ota?


CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. Just wanted to make sure that the lte radio didn't change. just updated to 5.6.893 and living my 4g connection.


----------



## Zonam23 (Oct 9, 2011)

finally rooted but now unable to update to 893 ? anyone have any ideas why? i tried stock recovery flash and error messages appear half way through... and same with the cheezecake method...? anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

karthakon said:


> CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02


baseband is the same as 5.6.893, so what changed in the patch?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

envizion said:


> baseband is the same as 5.6.893, so what changed in the patch?


Mainly an update to webtop


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Was able to update directly from 886 to 5.7.983 via cheesecake. Went backward from 2.1 d3 using d3root restore. Maintained root!


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Zonam23 said:


> finally rooted but now unable to update to 893 ? anyone have any ideas why? i tried stock recovery flash and error messages appear half way through... and same with the cheezecake method...? anyone have any suggestions??


Did you update to 893 then roll back to 886. If so the ota update will not work since your boot partition is 893 and it will error out when it does file checks.

This zip is flashable in cwr and will get you to stock 5.5.893. Once there you should be able to update using chessecake

http://min.us/muMnpTDrV


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Can I update from 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 or do I need to be on 5.5.893?

I also have one question. I am currently on 5.6.893 on eclipse rom. I will do a backup of my current build. I will then restore via cwm to 5.6.893. Then update to 5.7.893. Can I then restore my build of eclipse which was on 5.6.893 and keep 5.7.893 or will restoring me to that build make me lose the 5.7.893 update?

Thanks so much guys!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Can I update from 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 or do I need to be on 5.5.893?
> 
> I also have one question. I am currently on 5.6.893 on eclipse rom. I will do a backup of my current build. I will then restore via cwm to 5.6.893. Then update to 5.7.893. Can I then restore my build of eclipse which was on 5.6.893 and keep 5.7.893 or will restoring me to that build make me lose the 5.7.893 update?
> 
> ...


I'm going to wait til a Dev goes "wow look at this to get to latest update or something similar" I did jump to 5.6.893 ..

That said DT said something to effect that custom Roms don't touch the radio so you won't lose updated radio/baseband/etc even if info says otherwise in "about".

Still. I'm just going to wait it out til the update is a big enough splash to excite devs..









Via RootzWiki app


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I'm going to wait til a Dev goes "wow look at this to get to latest update or something similar" I did jump to 5.6.893 ..
> 
> That said DT said something to effect that custom Roms don't touch the radio so you won't lose updated radio/baseband/etc even if info says otherwise in "about".
> 
> ...


Yeah perhaps I will wait. When is the official Ota supposed to release?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know







We're a little spoiled with speed of community devs but official release probably will take awhile--I like to think they want to avoid any oops since all users of the phone would be affected.

Via RootzWiki app


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I cant get root on my bionic. when i took the update to 5.7.893 through cheesecake i kept my forever root but i was then dumb enough to downgrade to the R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2 i lost root and could not get root, and i also tried the new R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1 and i cant root . i tried manual root with adb and i tried all the one click root and none of them will get me rooted. when i trie rooting i keep getting permission denied when remounting and when copying the files su & superuser with both manual root and the one click roots. is there a fix for my problem to get me back to root, and will my problem keep me from having a sucessfull upgrade to the november release if it comes out? i hate to take my bionic back for a used one after getting this brand new. im really frustrated because of this.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know what changed with the full 5.7.893 update but...after fresh battery and calibration battery was still at 100% after sitting idle for 2.5 hours and cell stand by not even on graph? After 4 hours cell standby at only 3%. Had not a single data drop! I think we got a winner!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> I cant get root on my bionic. when i took the update to 5.7.893 through cheesecake i kept my forever root but i was then dumb enough to downgrade to the R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2 i lost root and could not get root, and i also tried the new R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1 and i cant root . i tried manual root with adb and i tried all the one click root and none of them will get me rooted. when i trie rooting i keep getting permission denied when remounting and when copying the files su & superuser with both manual root and the one click roots. is there a fix for my problem to get me back to root, and will my problem keep me from having a sucessfull upgrade to the november release if it comes out? i hate to take my bionic back for a used one after getting this brand new. im really frustrated because of this.


Yeah dont take it back for just loosing root, legally thats fraud. I lost root when I was trying some things and Hacker's 2.1 gave me root and restore. Did you do the entire flash or just the root portion.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

unchoney said:


> I dont know what changed with the full 5.7.893 update but...after fresh battery and calibration battery was still at 100% after sitting idle for 2.5 hours and cell stand by not even on graph? After 4 hours cell standby at only 3%. Had not a single data drop! I think we got a winner!


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Now ill have to update. Thanks lol


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey. Im at stock rooted 5.5.893 system, kernel, radio etc. Would love to at least get to 5.6.893. Cheescake is only showing 5.7.893 but I assume I have to have 5.6 first. I know the ota is on a zip but Im having trouble finding it. Does anyone have it? Or can someone post a link?


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I was able to go from 886 to 7.893 via cheesecake.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

unchoney said:


> I was able to go from 886 to 7.893 via cheesecake.


Hmm... maybe thats all I have to do then. Had you done the update to 893 and went back to 886 system? My understanding is if I go back to a backup I have of stock rooted 886, it wont work because I'll still have the 893 kernel and radio.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

i was only able to flash what the R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1 was programmed to do. i dont know what the 5.7.893 update done to my phone. i read another persons post in this forum saying they where able to re root after upgrading to 5.7.893 even after loosing there root.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes had already did the full 5.893 update with kernel..also did the partial. 7.893 to get the newer lte radio. So i flashed back with DTS and DHS restore and forever root the last time...almost lost root though the first time after updating to 6.893. The second time no problem though. Just make sure you let your phone reboot after restore and have usb charge only selected and usb debugging on and allow unknown sources checked. Make sure you have cheesecake where you can install it. I also bypassed google sign in until 7.893 installed.


----------



## Zonam23 (Oct 9, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Did you update to 893 then roll back to 886. If so the ota update will not work since your boot partition is 893 and it will error out when it does file checks.
> 
> This zip is flashable in cwr and will get you to stock 5.5.893. Once there you should be able to update using chessecake
> 
> http://min.us/muMnpTDrV


Thanks for the. Zip


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

Which server in Cheesecake is hosting the 5.7.893 ota?

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

None currently.


----------



## ebourlet (Oct 11, 2011)

Due to me not paying attention I now have my Bionic at system version 5.5.893 rooted but the radio and kernel is from the 5.7.893. I would like to get back to 5.7.893 rooted because the audio effects work and do nothing but add noise with 5.5.893. Does anyone know if when the Cheesecake servers are back online with 5.7.893 will I be able to update or will the having the radio and kernel from 5.7.893 wit the 5.5.893 system mess me up? Does anyone have the 5.7.893 system zip?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Zonam23 said:


> Thanks for the. Zip


That zip has saved my but trying to find it on cheese cake a few times. Been messing around today...

Hey can anyone confirm that 5.6.893 MR1 has a newer LTE radio than 5.893?


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> That zip has saved my but trying to find it on cheese cake a few times. Been messing around today...
> 
> Hey can anyone confirm that 5.6.893 MR1 has a newer LTE radio than 5.893?


It does. It patched the lte radio. I am now able to connect to 4g at places where i couldnt before with the old radio.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> It does. It patched the lte radio. I am now able to connect to 4g at places where i couldnt before with the old radio.


wish there was a CWR version to flash like 5.5893


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> wish there was a CWR version to flash like 5.5893


I always back up my phone right after an update because its stock and have all the apps and bloat. So when ever i need to do an update i just restore it.


----------



## Zonam23 (Oct 9, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> I always back up my phone right after an update because its stock and have all the apps and bloat. So when ever i need to do an update i just restore it.


Here is the link to flash 5.5.893 after you return to stock and forever root

http://db.tt/gIJF5zHz

Download and put in your sd-ext ....flash in stock recovery


----------



## darkstarchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

unchoney said:


> I dont know what changed with the full 5.7.893 update but...after fresh battery and calibration battery was still at 100% after sitting idle for 2.5 hours and cell stand by not even on graph? After 4 hours cell standby at only 3%. Had not a single data drop! I think we got a winner!


So do you still have root? What ROM are you using?

TIA

Nevermind, found it......


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

ebourlet said:


> Due to me not paying attention I now have my Bionic at system version 5.5.893 rooted but the radio and kernel is from the 5.7.893. I would like to get back to 5.7.893 rooted because the audio effects work and do nothing but add noise with 5.5.893. Does anyone know if when the Cheesecake servers are back online with 5.7.893 will I be able to update or will the having the radio and kernel from 5.7.893 wit the 5.5.893 system mess me up? Does anyone have the 5.7.893 system zip?


all of the 893 have the same ker.and radio


----------

